# Forehead Camera Question



## PuddleJumper (Sep 23, 2009)

wildwidgeon said:


> Nick,
> I think I am going to get a gopro hero 2 anyways. I know it is a bit of an investment, but I think I will use it quite a bit. I have watched quite a few sample vids, and the video quality seems really good, plus I won't have to worry about getting it wet. The only couple negatives I can see are not having zoom, and not the greatest sound quality, but I am mainly looking to capture the moment, not the close-up kill shot anyways. As for sound, my digital camera has bad sound too, and the angle of view is a lot smaller and the video quality is not very good. There is zoom on it, but I think having hd video and no zoom is better than bad video with a little zoom. I have thought a lot about it, and considered your advice, but decided to go ahead and spend the money. I am hoping I won't be disappointed and hear "I told you so". haha.


Take a look at the after market lenses for the gopro that are available. If you are serious about using it for shooting small fast moving objects at 15-35yds, the settings with the standard lense will ultimately disappoint.

I have tons of footage from my trip to Argentina in June and out of the over 500 birds I shot, only a small amount make for good viewing. I used the head mount & I knew what to expect going in. On the other hand, if every shot was great on film, that would make for some boring, repetitive video.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

wildwidgeon said:


> Nick,
> I think I am going to get a gopro hero 2 anyways. I know it is a bit of an investment, but I think I will use it quite a bit. I have watched quite a few sample vids, and the video quality seems really good, plus I won't have to worry about getting it wet. The only couple negatives I can see are not having zoom, and not the greatest sound quality, but I am mainly looking to capture the moment, not the close-up kill shot anyways. As for sound, my digital camera has bad sound too, and the angle of view is a lot smaller and the video quality is not very good. There is zoom on it, but I think having hd video and no zoom is better than bad video with a little zoom. I have thought a lot about it, and considered your advice, but decided to go ahead and spend the money. I am hoping I won't be disappointed and hear "I told you so". haha.


Yeah I wish I could afford one of those go pro's, just so I dont have to worry about getting my digital wet. From the videos ive seen I didnt think the sound was too bad. I have a few friends that have them and they are nice.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

someone11 said:


> Yeah I wish I could afford one of those go pro's, just so I dont have to worry about getting my digital wet. From the videos ive seen I didnt think the sound was too bad. I have a few friends that have them and they are nice.


like i said earlier, pull the gasket from the case to get best sound. it won't be exactly 100% waterproof anymore but it will be water repellent enough to use...just don't go swimmin with it.


----------



## wildwidgeon (Jun 11, 2012)

PuddleJumper said:


> Take a look at the after market lenses for the gopro that are available. If you are serious about using it for shooting small fast moving objects at 15-35yds, the settings with the standard lense will ultimately disappoint.
> 
> I have tons of footage from my trip to Argentina in June and out of the over 500 birds I shot, only a small amount make for good viewing. I used the head mount & I knew what to expect going in. On the other hand, if every shot was great on film, that would make for some boring, repetitive video.


Do you have a different lense on your camera? and if so, what kind? I looked up some info on lenses and it looks like there aren't many that work with the hero 2 and they are a bit tricky to install on your own. what resolution and field of view did you shoot your hunts in? Just wondering so I can try to figure out how to set mine up. did you edit your footage, and if so what program/file type did you use? I only ask because i guess .mp4 files can't be edited in windows live movie maker.


----------



## wildwidgeon (Jun 11, 2012)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> like i said earlier, pull the gasket from the case to get best sound. it won't be exactly 100% waterproof anymore but it will be water repellent enough to use...just don't go swimmin with it.


 
I might do that. I would rather not have to worry about whether water can get in or not though. It seems like the sound is just softer and if you turn the volume up, it comes through ok. does the gasket just come off and go back on, or is it glued in?


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

Heres a short clip I shot last year using a Go Pro Hero 2. There is a smudge on the lens cover. Should give you an idea of what these things do in the real world. I am happy with mine.

http://youtu.be/3Shejwgtkag


----------



## wildwidgeon (Jun 11, 2012)

WoodchuckSniper said:


> Heres a short clip I shot last year using a Go Pro Hero 2. There is a smudge on the lens cover. Should give you an idea of what these things do in the real world. I am happy with mine.
> 
> http://youtu.be/3Shejwgtkag


Were you using the 90 degree field of view in this video or one of the wider angles?


----------



## wildwidgeon (Jun 11, 2012)

TSS Caddis said:


> As long as you are fine with ducks at 15 yds being dots you wont be disappointed.
> 
> 20111102 duck05 - YouTube


is the video you posted in the narrow 90 degree field of view?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

wildwidgeon said:


> is the video you posted in the narrow 90 degree field of view?


I don't recall. That day I took video on each setting and they all turned out pretty similar. If you search on GoPro on YouTube, you'll find a lot of duck videos and will be hard pressed to find any where ducks are not dots. If you just want to show that you shot "something" that is fine, but if you want to actually be able to remotely id the bird, I think you'll be hard pressed to do so. Like I said, in my video that bird is pretty much as close as your going to kill a bird and all you can tell is that it is something flying.

All comes down to expectations.


----------



## wildwidgeon (Jun 11, 2012)

TSS Caddis said:


> I don't recall. That day I took video on each setting and they all turned out pretty similar. If you search on GoPro on YouTube, you'll find a lot of duck videos and will be hard pressed to find any where ducks are not dots. If you just want to show that you shot "something" that is fine, but if you want to actually be able to remotely id the bird, I think you'll be hard pressed to do so. Like I said, in my video that bird is pretty much as close as your going to kill a bird and all you can tell is that it is something flying.
> 
> All comes down to expectations.


Yeah, I hear ya. I shot some video with the 90 degree FOV of woodies near the thumb a few days ago and it turned out like you said, the birds show up ok, but you can't really id them. I figure I can get the kill shot and get a close up of the bird after the retrieve. It doesn't seem like a good, mountable camera exists for getting very close up shots, so i guess the hero 2 is the best I can do. I also want ot get some footage other than just the shots I take, and the hero 2 seemed good for that. A lot of people say they really like their gopro for hunting...I think it will do what I want good enough. Maybe gopro will come out with a lense that has fixed zoom for hunters, since it seems like a lot of guys use it for hunting...


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> like i said earlier, pull the gasket from the case to get best sound. it won't be exactly 100% waterproof anymore but it will be water repellent enough to use...just don't go swimmin with it.


i just bought one and it came with an interchangeable door for the back. one waterproof and the other was basically open for sound.


----------

